
Composable Go Services Using Libchan - bampolampy
https://blog.codeship.com/composable-go-services-using-libchan/
======
bampolampy
I'm the author of this article, happy to answer questions. I also wrote about
Docker network plugins in the article a bit. Happy to chat about it.

